# last weekend for stripers



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

any one heading out this weekend?


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Sam I may give it a try at FSP. Don't expect to catch anything this late but it will be the last trip for this season so what the heck


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm heading to KN this afternoon / evening during the outbound tide for 1 last try. Just bought a 9" rod and want to see if I can cast farther and maybe finally catch something.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I doubt you'll cast very far with a 9" rod.


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Husky- what size would you suggest for lures out there? I was using a 6'5" and getting to to just past the first piling of the newer bridge. I would like to double that.


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

This is true. Maybe it's my typing skills that are preventing me from catching fish...


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

a 7-7'6" rod with 15lb braid should go further but its still in the skill level of the caster, lure weight and other factors.good luck, got stuck with xmas stuff and wood chopping today, going to try and get out on sunday maybe spsp or severn


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

If you really wanna cast far get the 8'6'' Browning Six Rivers Salmon Rod from bass pro and use a lure around 1oz. That setup can outcast my 11' heaver.


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

That's the rod I was looking at. That or a 9' uglystick


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

I use a 7' ugly stick for lures and freshwater and got a 9' ugly stick big water as a heaver. The big water is heavy and will wear you out if you use it as a lure caster. I can say practice and no wind helps too!


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

O and I am trying to get out 2 more times before the 15th!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Lol Stink... A 9 footer will Herr you out further... Husky was referring to the 9 inch you said... Lol Be wary casting too far if others are on shore with you... Your line will travel that much more to the left or right, causing a many of crossed lines.


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Wow looks like I need to brush up on my reading. It all makes sense now.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

HuskyMD said:


> I doubt you'll cast very far with a 9" rod.


Too many internet experts

Mybad 9 " is kinda short......sorry:redface:


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

ok fellas, I can solve this quickly.Let me bring my *bohemoth 15 footer daiwa surf rod*, 6 ozs, braid, and the baitrunner, and I just might make the other side of the channel. so far as fishing is concerned, im done for a while until early C&R in early spring.


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

Tracker16 said:


> Mybad 9 " is kinda short......sorry:redface:


Thats what she said...sorry.. i had to


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

> im done for a while until early C&R in early spring.


 Is there a date we have to wait for to start catch and release or is it whenever it not in season?


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

Update - I got skunked again. I couldn't cast the 9' pole any better than my 6' rod. Guess I know what I'll be practicing over the winter. Maybe I should switch to playing the piano..


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

what are you using, spinning with braid? make sure the spool is filled to 1/8" to the rim. 10-15lbs braid. i use an inshore extreme 7' mh rod from BPS at the narrows, a 9' uglystrick will not load and throw a 1oz jig very far a 1.5 or 2 oz will go much further


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

The first time I went, I used an Ugly stick 7'6" inshore MH. I was surprisingly very pleased with it until it snapped about 2 feet from the tip when I was bringing my 21" rock in. I was ticked off since that was my first outing with it. BPS was great about taking it back. I bought a 7'6 Tsunami Airwave. I also have 7'9" Cabelas Salt Striker for as my bait caster. I use 40lb braid on my spinner and 30lb braid on my bait caster. Use 1 to 2ounce Calcutta or Tsunami weighted soft baits. The 3 times I've gone, the wind has been horrible. On the few and far between short breaks from the wind, I was able to get just past the second piing (fishing the east side) but when the wind was blowing(howling), the second piling was the best I could muster. There were times when the wind was so bad I couldn't use my bait caster. Even the spinner was challenging. I'd have so much slack to reel in as fast as I could before the lure would be taken around the piling. I went with the heavier line because I was told by some guys the I met at BPS I should go with the 40lbs line instead of the 17lbs I was thinking about. Their logic was you have to fish these lures deep (if ain't bumping rocks on the bottom you ain't fishin deep enough). The heavier line will get you out of snags better without losing the lure. That logic seems to work(most of the time and better that not working most of the time). I haven't tried top water lures there yet due to the wind. I did try casting my 9fter but it was hard to do with the limited space. I think that an 11fter might be even more difficult there. Also, with the current, it might be really tough keeping the lure or the fish from going around the piling and cutting your line. I've only been there 3 times and not claiming to be an KN expert by any means. I'm just relaying my experience.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

I may go out Weds/Thurs or Thurs/Fri to AI before shutting it down for the year.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i used to use heaver braid but lightened up on the line to get more fun in the fight, light line, lighter drag. i do use a 15lbs flurocarbon leader that will break before the braid when hung up. 

been there in the howling wind not much fun casting in the cross wind but on a good day i've bounced bkds off the wood pilings from the east side. have to keep an eye on boat traffic, i guess they would get pissed landing one on there gel coat


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well I didn't get out this weekend. I got sucked into playing with my other hobby "ham radio". Signals from europe were just too good to pass up. I did get my new Revo SX spooled with 30lb PowerPro though. So it wasn't a total loss. Maybe I'll get out next weekend for some casting practice with the new rig. It's amazing how they get over 20lbs of drag out of a reel that fits in the palm of your hand


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

neither did i, just cooked up a bunch of food for the game. hard to get motivated when its 26*


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

It will be noted with the next seasons map which shows the open, closed, adn C&R areas. All will be on the DNR website.
this will help somewhat: http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/table.asp?c=recreational&Region=Tidal


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Allstar 14' will sail em. Some of you old timers will remember when we used to fish NB pier years ago.


----------

